
Flight Over Dwarf Planet Ceres - curtis
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nJiw2NxqoBU
======
curtis
_Take a flight over dwarf planet Ceres in this video made with images from
NASA 's Dawn spacecraft. The simulated flyover was made by the mission's
camera team at Germany's national aeronautics and space research center
(DLR)._

I thought this video was particularly cool because the motion and parallax
made it feel very 3D.

